# Have I Gone Mad???



## Chislenko (15 Sep 2022)

After struggling to use cheap and cheerful hollow tine aerator forks, which just clog up on our clay soil, I have today "forked out" £139.99 (plus postage!!) on a Swardman.

https://www.gardenimports.co.uk/product/swardman-hollow-tine-fork-aerator/

Can't take it with you!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Sep 2022)

Send it back. 
Go to your local tool hire shop and rent a petrol driven one for a morning.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Yes !


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2022)

Oi likes thaaaat


----------



## Chislenko (15 Sep 2022)

dan_bo said:


> Oi likes thaaaat



Yes, it is the open tines that are it's selling point, apart from quality of material. The cheap ones are closed tines and our clay based soil just gets stuck in the tines.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Sep 2022)

I have am opened tined aerator, it gets completely clogged up within a few seconds and my method for using it now is to just javelin it into the ground where it penetrates a couple of cm if I am lucky. I am not sure if it is the soil where I live or the fact that it is just crap.


----------



## Specialeyes (15 Sep 2022)

I always thought 'clogging the tines' was a Lindisfarne song!

But you're not going mad - right tool for the job and buy cheap, buy twice. 👍


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> After struggling to use cheap and cheerful hollow tine aerator forks, which just clog up on our clay soil, I have today "forked out" £139.99 (plus postage!!) on a Swardman.
> 
> https://www.gardenimports.co.uk/product/swardman-hollow-tine-fork-aerator/
> 
> Can't take it with you!


Did you buy a _"set of 3, *replaceable, stainless-steel solid tines* for the Swardman Fork Aerator. *Designed to last a lifetime*."_ at the same time?


----------



## Chislenko (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you buy a _"set of 3, *replaceable, stainless-steel solid tines* for the Swardman Fork Aerator. *Designed to last a lifetime*."_ at the same time?



Funnily enough, no!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> After struggling to use cheap and cheerful hollow tine aerator forks, which just clog up on our clay soil, I have today "forked out" £139.99 (plus postage!!) on a Swardman.
> 
> https://www.gardenimports.co.uk/product/swardman-hollow-tine-fork-aerator/
> 
> Can't take it with you!



Yowser, that's built to last... Let us know how it works. 

Also, it's good to see other people using a low energy solution...


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Sep 2022)

Had this but not this brand 20 years. Did not work after multiple attempts. Used a regular garden fork to dig in clean and tilt it up to break the soil just below the surface without breaking to the surface or lifting the lawn. Worked a treat.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Sep 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Had this but not this brand 20 years. Did not work after multiple attempts. Used a regular garden fork to dig in clean and tilt it up to break the soil just below the surface without breaking to the surface or lifting the lawn. Worked a treat.



Did you have one with the cut outs in the tines to allow the cores an easy exit?


----------



## Gillstay (15 Sep 2022)

I have cut grass for many years and never seen the need to airate it. On an intensive golf course etc I can understand it but otherwise I see no gain.


----------



## Buck (15 Sep 2022)

Compacted soil definitely needs aerating and its good to do this after scarifying before seeding and top dressing

@Chislenko - let us know how you get on - I was going to hire a petrol one for half a day but a manual one comes with a free workout!


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Sep 2022)

Got to say looking at the first photo on the link I wondered why they'd photographed it lying on a green carpet! Had to look closely to see it was grass. Is that what my lawn is supposed to look like?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Got to say looking at the first photo on the link I wondered why they'd photographed it lying on a green carpet! Had to look closely to see it was grass. *Is that what my lawn is supposed to look like? *



No! It's what Swardman want you to believe your lawn will look like. Garden fork works well here. Horrible job though.


----------



## Arrowfoot (16 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Did you have one with the cut outs in the tines to allow the cores an easy exit?



Each of the tine had a circular hole out which the cores came out. The soil I had remained firm and had to break it up just below the surface.


----------



## Arrowfoot (16 Sep 2022)

Gillstay said:


> I have cut grass for many years and never seen the need to airate it. On an intensive golf course etc I can understand it but otherwise I see no gain.



I suppose it depends on the type of grass and soil. Once aerated it was so much better. I do it every few years.


----------



## Chislenko (18 Sep 2022)

Swardman Road Test.

Does it work, does it ever, the proof of the pudding is in the cores!!

Could do with an hour's rainfall now to make the job a bit easier.


----------

